# Interest in TBC bushings?



## LeeR (Jan 31, 2014)

I am considering producing TBC bushings for pens.  I recently ordered a dead center for turning between centers, and have noticed that there is either limited availability or limited selection of TBC bushings.

Assuming there is interest, the biggest factor is scheduling time on a friend's Haas CNC machining center. With that in mind, I'd want to prioritize which bushings to do first.  My inclination would be to start with something like the Sierra, and grow the line moving forward.  But maybe feedback says the Jr. Gent II is the most desired TBC bushing?  This is where I could use your feedback. If you could, let me know your top choices for bushings you would want (maybe 3 or so). 

Finally, I do not want to sell bushings for mandrel turning, so these would not have a center bore for the "A" mandrel.  The design would provide maximum contact area for the centers.

Thanks!

Lee Reep


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 31, 2014)

I've got TBCs for most of my sets and would love to be able to get some for comfort and bullet pens. Slim bushings are rare as hens teeth and i was lucky to get a set. It would be nice to have some of the less common varieties available, even if only on a special order basis.


----------



## ROBCTRY69 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would like some comfort and slimline I havnt been able to find either of these


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a few sets for the pens I turn most. I would like to get sets of Sierra, Aero and full size Majestic. A lot would depend on the costs per set but maybe pick up some sets for pens that I don't turn many of but are high end components set that you want to have right, Imperial, Emperor and full size Statesman. 

Mike


----------



## LeeR (Jan 31, 2014)

The first pen I turned was a 7mm Streamline Flat Top (mandrel bushing 14A), and I prefer the lines of these to standard Slimlines (bushing 1A).  I also have Streamline Round Tops in my inventory, yet another bushing style -- 18A.  I guess that would be 3 sets I'd do, probably in the future.  Unless the overwhelming response is Slimline or variants!


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 31, 2014)

I have Sierra and Jr2, would like to see Jr1, Tetra Stylus, Nouveau Sceptre.  Depending on the price, my list could be longer.

Harry


----------



## edstreet (Jan 31, 2014)

This all would heavily depend on quality and what layout they were.  A CNC machine does not make quality, it takes much much more to make something of good quality and it certainly takes more than just a few cuts to make a set of bushings.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 31, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> I have Sierra and Jr2, would like to see Jr1, Tetra Stylus, Nouveau Sceptre.  Depending on the price, my list could be longer.  Harry



Tetra stylus would be nice.


----------



## ChrisN (Jan 31, 2014)

I would love to see slimline & long click bushings.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 31, 2014)

edstreet said:


> This all would heavily depend on quality and what layout they were.  A CNC machine does not make quality, it takes much much more to make something of good quality and it certainly takes more than just a few cuts to make a set of bushings.



Ed brings up a good point.  

I think one of the things that has made John Goodin's products successful is his expertise as a machinist as well as actually turning pens.  

This is probably something that needs some prototypes tested before products are offered for sale.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd rather not get into discussions on expertise and quality yet.  Since you do not know me, I would let the product speak for itself. Assuming this project is a "GO", I'll provide a few bushings to select individuals and let you be the judge. I do not believe I can post a link in Market Research, so I'll just say that the bushings would be produced on a Haas 5-axis Vertical Machining Center.  Google it and you'll appreciate the level of machinery used.  While this machine is WAY more capable than making bushings, it can makes them at blinding speed.  That is the only way to justify taking up valuable machine time on a friend's machine. Likely it would not disturb other jobs he is running.

Here are pictures of the top and bottom side of beer bottle openers for pry-open and twist off caps.  He gave these away to attendees at his wedding.  He cranked out over 100 of these the day of the wedding at his home. Designed using SolidWorks, milled from aluminum.

As long as we provide the machine the appropriate dimensions, it will create incredibly precise bushings.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 31, 2014)

Having a few to individuals to judge as you say is a good idea.  

Lee, nobody is doubting the quality of the machine or your friend.  

The point is that there are choices to be made in how to program the machine to do what. 

Other makers of high quality bushings made changes in the design - relief cuts, chamfers etc along the way.  

I for one have been saying for a long time that I'd like to see more people / companies doing this as I think there is room in the market and am glad that you're at least looking into it.  Thanks.


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 1, 2014)

I would like to see slims and bolt actions and maybe razors.  I have ones for Sierra and jr gent II and a couple others I cannot think of right now.


----------



## dankc908 (Feb 1, 2014)

Since John Goodin has, apparently, quit doing this I see a very strong need in this regard.  I have been wanting to TBC for a couple of years now and availability of bushings has stopped me.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 1, 2014)

dankc908 said:


> Since John Goodin has, apparently, quit doing this I see a very strong need in this regard.



John has not quit, but it seems to be back burner so to speak right now compared to the amount of bushings that used to be offered.   I just got some from him last week.


----------



## keithlong (Feb 1, 2014)

I could use  a set of jr gent1 , and bolt action ones, and cigar ones too.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 1, 2014)

dankc908 said:


> Since John Goodin has, apparently, quit doing this I see a very strong need in this regard.  I have been wanting to TBC for a couple of years now and availability of bushings has stopped me.



Use factory bushing in the mean time. They work as a substitute.  Stop passing the buck and go do it.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 1, 2014)

edstreet said:


> dankc908 said:
> 
> 
> > Since John Goodin has, apparently, quit doing this I see a very strong need in this regard.  I have been wanting to TBC for a couple of years now and availability of bushings has stopped me.
> ...


 
Agreed! Don't let the lack of special bushings stop you. I have many of John's bushings for my most used components but I do use the regular bushings for tbc almost as often. It works fine.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 1, 2014)

Dan Masshardt;1623084 
 
I think one of the things that has made John Goodin's products successful is his expertise as a machinist as well as actually turning pens.  
 [/quote said:
			
		

> His expertise made the product good, his success with the business was equaly due to the man himself and how he treated his customers!


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 1, 2014)

I think someone should make the set that John made & sold me,that have a 7mm post,a 60 degree taper,and a real fat base.So with this one set,you can slip on any of your bushings that have a 7mm bore over the post,and there you go.

They have worked great for me,being on a limited budget.

The tolerances of these and all the tools that John made are so super precise,that's why they worked so good.


Steve


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, what Steve has would be cool - just not sure about the runout on some of these package bushings I am buying - putting bad bushings over good.

John's  bushings pop when I pull them out of the tube, and won't even go in if  the tube isn't clean.  I had to think about how to word that...:tongue:

Looking forward to being a tester for Lee.

Harry


----------



## Novicewoodworker (Feb 1, 2014)

I, also, would like to see some slimline TBC bushings.


----------



## monark88 (Feb 1, 2014)

Majestic Jr, Squire, Cigar.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 1, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Having a few to individuals to judge as you say is a good idea.
> 
> Lee, nobody is doubting the quality of the machine or your friend.
> 
> ...



Dan,

I appreciate your comments.  But, as I said, nobody here knows me, so I would expect some uncertainty from members of this forum.  So far, I am very encouraged by the support and enthusiasm expressed here and in PMs to me.

I will probably not post an update until sometime Monday.  I live in Colorado, and so my wife and I, kids and grandkids, are just a bit preoccupied with excitement and anticipation concerning tomorrow's Super Bowl.  

At the risk of alienating a few of you, let me just say ...

GO BRONCOS!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 1, 2014)

LeeR said:


> The first pen I turned was a 7mm Streamline Flat Top (mandrel bushing 14A), and I prefer the lines of these to standard Slimlines (bushing 1A). I also have Streamline Round Tops in my inventory, yet another bushing style -- 18A. I guess that would be 3 sets I'd do, probably in the future. Unless the overwhelming response is Slimline or variants!


comfort and creekline (Not exactly the same as streamline round top)


----------



## thewishman (Feb 2, 2014)

Sketch pencil bushings would make me very happy!


----------



## BSea (Feb 2, 2014)

I voted no, but that's just because I have most of the bushings I need from John. If you can make bushings to his quality, you'll have a winner.  I don't know if you'll make much money, but I believe you'll have a steady business. 

Good luck if you decide to do this.


----------



## Dale Allen (Feb 2, 2014)

I have some of Johnny's bushings.  They were part of my switch to TBC.
However, there are many bushings that you will not find on his site, and I believe for good reason.  The 7mm is so common it is understandable that it was offered.
And, the 7mm tube from my experience has been consistent from one source to another.
Not so with other kits and I'm wondering if that is why there are not more offered.
Seems to me that John made the pen he has bushings for so he knew full well what the specs on the bushings needed to be, and many of them were the better kits.  As I recall, there are notes indicating that a particular set would not fit a particular kit.  I'd say that is because he had experience with that kit or was informed by a customer.  There is so much variation in the 'exact' ID of the various brass bushings that there is little chance that a bushing set for a kit that takes an 'O' bit will work for all kits that use that bit.  I make some from brass and often find the need to make a new one for a kit simply because the brass size on the new batch is slightly different.
How many times have we seen someone on this site advise someone to measure the tube before you drill so you get the best fit.  Same with bushings, IMHO


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 2, 2014)

Tubes and bushings all have a tolerance in their spec.  The tighter the tolerance the more expensive the item is to make so the more it will cost to buy.  Except for very high end items the specs are (for cost reasons) a bit loose. So if you buy one batch at the high end of the tolerance in one direction and the next batch is at the high end of the tolerance in the other direction you can have a fairly large difference.  In any one batch the tolerances will tend to be in the same direction.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 3, 2014)

I am sorry to say that this project is a "No Go" at this point.  One thing I failed to realize is that a seemingly simple part like a bushing is not effectively done on a vertical machining center; a CNC lathe is required to keep material handling minimized.  My friend Eric does not have a CNC lathe -- yet. So, there is some possibility I try this again in the future, barring someone else from entering the market to supply an obviously much desired product.

I appreciate all the interest and feedback.  I plan to make my own using Eric's metal lathe, and this will at least allow me to test TBC bushings with various pen kits and especially to test with different brands of the same style of kit.


----------



## hcpens (Feb 11, 2014)

Slimline would be my first, as I turn for Freedom Pens. Wouold like to get a set for most pen styles.

Thanks


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd be interested in the Tetra Stylus, Majestic Squire, Slimline, Aero, Sierra/Sienna and maybe a Jr. Gentleman II. Just my .02¢


----------



## LarryDNJR (Apr 25, 2014)

LeeR said:


> I'd rather not get into discussions on expertise and quality yet.  Since you do not know me, I would let the product speak for itself. Assuming this project is a "GO", I'll provide a few bushings to select individuals and let you be the judge. I do not believe I can post a link in Market Research, so I'll just say that the bushings would be produced on a Haas 5-axis Vertical Machining Center.  Google it and you'll appreciate the level of machinery used.  While this machine is WAY more capable than making bushings, it can makes them at blinding speed.  That is the only way to justify taking up valuable machine time on a friend's machine. Likely it would not disturb other jobs he is running.
> 
> Here are pictures of the top and bottom side of beer bottle openers for pry-open and twist off caps.  He gave these away to attendees at his wedding.  He cranked out over 100 of these the day of the wedding at his home. Designed using SolidWorks, milled from aluminum.
> 
> As long as we provide the machine the appropriate dimensions, it will create incredibly precise bushings.





I would be more than happy to test run a few and provide feedback.


----------

